# How long?



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

My wife and I will be retiring in two years at the age of 66. We are both in reasonably good health, and we enjoy physical work. I grew up on a farm and have stayed active in my job until a few years ago when I was stuck behind a computer desk. We live in a rented rural house, (on a lot) and I get little exercise there except for cutting firewood and gardening, which tends to be seasonal, so I have gotten a bit overweight.

We have saved money, and will be buying a farm with 20 to 40 acres in the next year or two. (Would have already, but there is nothing we are going to want, or can afford within a commutable distance)

The question is: How many years will we likely be able to keep up with gardening, haying, fence building, animal raising, etc.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I and my wife both have relatives that kept large gardens well into their 90s. I had an aunt who went to the doctor for the first time in her adult life when she was 98. She was stocking up firewood for the winter, and when splitting a log, the ax jumped up and hit her (blunt side) in the forehead. She had to walk more than a mile to get someone to help her. 

I firmly believe that you will be able to do what you set your mind to do for many years to come.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

20 to 40 acres are a lot to keep up along with garden and wood gathering. Are you sure you want to do all that. Is your wife on board? You will be moving? Do you know the weather and differences in gardening seasons. Big changes can be like learning all over again. NOT ME. I am only 57, we don't want to be so tied down but we are not in good health. We are retired, DW for 10 years, me for 1 month. We have properties but the kids are doing a lot of that. We cut back on the garden and just have what we need to raise most of our needs....James


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

If this is going to be your last and forever home, a point that I find very few address is: Will you or your wife be able to keep doing what it will be taking both of you to do now if one becomes disabled or dies? Do you have alternative plans if something happens to one of you and the other is unable to keep up with the work? 

I ask because at 70, I'm really glad I don't have to pound all those T-posts, start from scratch turning clay into soil that will grow something, build chicken coops - you get the idea. I live alone and lots of things I used to be able to do, I can still do - only slower. :thumb: Some things that require strength I have to hire someone to work along with me. Like jwal10, my needs are fewer as I age and the area I keep up is shrinking.

What concerns me is what happens when I am unable to drive? I'm toast as there are no services out my way.

On the other hand, if I were you I'd go for it - you can always change paths if this isn't for you. If you don't, you may always have regrets for not trying.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My great grandmother worked her garden and chickens on her 5000 head cattle ranch until she was like 93... He son was in his 70's then and still running the ranch, and doing all the heavy work... He died when he was in his late 80's and was working almost till the end.. s


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

o&itw said:


> The question is: How many years will we likely be able to keep up with gardening, haying, fence building, animal raising, etc.


 And the answer is ??????? :shrug: no one knows! 

Events may do you in tomorrow, but then again you may live a very productive life well into your eighties and beyond.... 
Life charts have you pegged to go at least another 25+ years; but will you? Odds are yes, ahhh, but they don't say you will have 25+ "productive" years; that sadly no one can say an absolutely yes or no to.... 

With me, when I retired 5+ years ago I gave myself about 15 (maybe more) good years of living here and being able to maintain everything. Presently as I've gotten older, I'm more inclined to give myself bout 5 more years and then ????? well, your guess is as good as mine. But hey that's me.......
As you are - you......


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Wolf mom, you sound interesting! I "think" I can still drive T-posts, did last year, but since I'm getting over pneumonia, think I'll just nail a temporary fence up today, to try to bluff deer from my garden. I'll be 76 next month. Depends on your determination


----------



## RDuke (May 11, 2013)

I would have to agree with Micheal, the answer to "how long" is one, or a series, of question marks. I plan on continuing to do everything that I can do for as long as I can do it. When the time comes that I am no longer able to do those things I will do them differently, more slowly, or not do them at all. Let's face it we really don't have much of a choice.
Please don't read this as fatalistic or even pessimistic. I'm slowing down, I know it (even though I don't want to accept it) and make changes accordingly. I am concerned about the future and as a result I am trying to prepare my life as much as is possible toward the necessary limitations ahead. 
For example, Our property is hilly and we are looking to get one, maybe two, lambs next spring to do mower duty on the parts that I presently mow. I am relieved of that physical task with the added bonus of tasty meat at the end of the year. Other areas I have been removing lawn and mulching, placing perennial shrubs and etc. Yeah, I know what you are thinking, I did away with mowing now I get to haul mulch. I'm still working on that part. If and when (when) we can no longer deal with sheep, so be it, the land will revert to untended field.
It's nice to hear that many have the assistance of family or have built a neighborhood network to spread the joy, so to speak, to many hands. Out of necessity we are on our own.
One last thought, I'm (only) 64, I have many years left if I watch it and with the unfortunate death of the old gentleman in Japan at the age of 116 that opens up a new spot in the record books and it will only take me 53 years to get there.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............I'd move close to a town with a nice YMCA , their senior memberships run $30 a month a piece ! Given your age , I wouldn't want a large tract of land that was going to require a lot of physical labor and keep you tied down . After all , that is why you are retiring , is to gain freedom so you can allocate your time to anything you please . Use a goodly portion of your energy to reduce your weight and increase your strength at the Y . Getting plenty of rest is a primary factor in maintaining health . Some folks think they need to stay busy 24\7 post retirement but all they are really doing is decreasing the time until their kids receive their inheritance . Relax , enjoy your retirement , travel to places you've always wanted to visit and enjoy life . , fordy


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

ceresone; Thank you. I just chug along doin' my thing - 

Addressing the examples of family members who have lived into their 90's: 
the examples are of people who have been doing it all their lives, know how to work smarter, not harder. NOT two people who, at 66, have the desire, but are just starting out and appear to have been overweight desk jockies (recipie for accidents)

Absolutely no offense meant. I still say go for it - just be realistic.

BTW: I have some retired neighbors that moved here 2-3 years ago. (Really rural - most here live on 5+ acres, have to drive through the national forest to get to this area, no services) Wife was a jogger, husband built a porch & did other carpentry around the home. House recently went up for sale as the wife had a stroke. Food for thought.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

o&itw said:


> My wife and I will be retiring in two years at the age of 66. We are both in reasonably good health, and we enjoy physical work. I grew up on a farm and have stayed active in my job until a few years ago when I was stuck behind a computer desk. We live in a rented rural house, (on a lot) and I get little exercise there except for cutting firewood and gardening, which tends to be seasonal, so I have gotten a bit overweight.
> 
> We have saved money, and will be buying a farm with 20 to 40 acres in the next year or two. (Would have already, but there is nothing we are going to want, or can afford within a commutable distance)
> 
> The question is: How many years will we likely be able to keep up with gardening, haying, fence building, animal raising, etc.


If you both up your exercise, eat well, and take good care of yourselves, you may keep up for many more years.

Larry the Logger is now 86 years young, still has a huge garden, does his own logging, splits his own firewood, and works on his property/in his shop every day except Sunday.

I had relatives who were full time Farmers, who worked on their farms until the day they died (in their 90s). Others made it into their 80s, then had to stop the work, yet they still lived up to 100.

We don't have plans to retire until we are debt free.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

If you want an idea of your future health and activity level, look at your parents then your grandparents. 
Although you are not them and things might be different, you can see some of the likely things that will or will not be road blocks for you.

It might be that some of the things you would have done at age 30 will simply not be what you want or need to do now. Like that mile of fencing I have put in over the years. I now have dread of fencing. I know the toll it took on my body and I have decided that it is not worth it at this point. It makes me happier to stay with what I have now.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Even though DH and I have longevity in our genes and are both healthy & fit (he at 56 and me at 49), there is no guarantee of the future. I prefer to live on one level, since an injury can occur at any time. Should either of us have any serious health issues or suddenly physically decline, we would make changes to our lifestyle to reflect our abilities. If one is somewhat physically fit, it makes sense to base decisions on that, while allowing room for potential loss of some abilities as one ages.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

o&itw said:


> My wife and I will be retiring in two years at the age of 66. We are both in reasonably good health, and we enjoy physical work. I grew up on a farm and have stayed active in my job until a few years ago when I was stuck behind a computer desk. We live in a rented rural house, (on a lot) and I get little exercise there except for cutting firewood and gardening, which tends to be seasonal, so I have gotten a bit overweight.
> 
> We have saved money, and will be buying a farm with 20 to 40 acres in the next year or two. (Would have already, but there is nothing we are going to want, or can afford within a commutable distance)
> 
> The question is: How many years will we likely be able to keep up with gardening, haying, fence building, animal raising, etc.


Your asking a question only you and your wife can answer and only answer when you reach "that age" because you will know it as well as the new ache here or the new twinge there or the arthritic pain somewhere else.

All you can do is start out as you choose and then scale back as your body tells you to.


----------



## HLGRAY (Oct 25, 2007)

"
My wife and I will be retiring in two years at the age of 66. We are both in reasonably good health, and we enjoy physical work. I grew up on a farm and have stayed active in my job until a few years ago when I was stuck behind a computer desk. We live in a rented rural house, (on a lot) and I get little exercise there except for cutting firewood and gardening, which tends to be seasonal, so I have gotten a bit overweight.

We have saved money, and will be buying a farm with 20 to 40 acres in the next year or two. (Would have already, but there is nothing we are going to want, or can afford within a commutable distance)

The question is: How many years will we likely be able to keep up with gardening, haying, fence building, animal raising, etc. "

I retired 5 years ago in fairly good health. My wife was forced to go on disability because of arthritis, spinal stenosis and bad knees.

Eleven years ago I began building a house for retirement on 3/4 acre near a lake. 
Now I have a bulging disc and spinal stenosis and cannot walk very far without my legs going to sleep.

I am still raising a large garden, mow the yards, do every thing I always did, only slower and sit down to rest frequently. I fell through a patio roof so, I no longer climb onto roofs. 

My advice to you is to make every thing easy on yourself. Build things for handicap access such as your home, garden rows or beds for the same access. Ramps instead of stairs etc. but keep active, exercise.

20 or 40 acres is an awful lot to maintain. Fence repair, mowing pasture, gardening, haying, fence building, animal raising, etc. can be done only if your body lasts that long.


Like


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

DH and I had to move to a much smaller place in our early 50's due to unforeseen health problems, which we hadn't anticipated when we originally bought our first place with alot of land. We lived a very healthy lifestyle, but life happened.... 

You really can't predict...so be careful what you take on at your age. It may be fine for years, or health may go downhill next year. You just don't know...


----------



## RDuke (May 11, 2013)

I did a much needed bathroom remodel recently and removed the old cast iron tub and replaced it with an oversized walk-in shower. This thing is 6ft long and 3ft wide. That gives us enough room to place a seat inside, if necessary, and with the addition of a hand held shower attachment will make bathing much easier as time goes on. I am hoping that pre-emptive changes will forestall problems from developing.
None of us has a crystal ball, well at least I don't, but it's inevitable that I will get stiffer and less well able to move around so a simple change like the shower stall will go a long way toward making my days just a little bit more functional and comfortable.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

fordy said:


> ..............I'd move close to a town with a nice YMCA , their senior memberships run $30 a month a piece ! Given your age , I wouldn't want a large tract of land that was going to require a lot of physical labor and keep you tied down . After all , that is why you are retiring , is to gain freedom so you can allocate your time to anything you please . Use a goodly portion of your energy to reduce your weight and increase your strength at the Y . Getting plenty of rest is a primary factor in maintaining health . Some folks think they need to stay busy 24\7 post retirement but all they are really doing is decreasing the time until their kids receive their inheritance . Relax , enjoy your retirement , travel to places you've always wanted to visit and enjoy life . , fordy


Fordy, I split firewood for fun... about 4 chords a year. I enjoy physical labor. The Y is of no use. I am probably not going to be able to get in a pickup basketball game.. and I find it hard to work at a treadmill or something that gives no immediate reward. I have already been to all the places I want to go (and could afford) Going places was always more about meeting new people than the sites, anyway. Had an opportunity to spend a week in Athens 5 or so years ago..... had a great time talking with people, never even made it to the Parthenon. 



lorichristie said:


> We don't have plans to retire until we are debt free.


We have been debt free for most of our 45 years together


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

I know a widow in her 99th year who continues to maintain a spectacular flower garden. Up until last year, she did raise chickens, grow a lot of fruits and vegetables supplementing her diet by eating fresh and preserving everything else. Hauling chicken feed, compost, mulch, etc. began to take a toll and she had to quit.

I do think 20 - 40 acres would be a lot, perhaps too much, to work on your own. I don't completely advise against it, though. You can purchase a large piece of land, and only have a small yard-sized garden with some small livestock that you could easily butcher yourself (rabbits, chickens). The rest of the land could be rented out for crops or livestock, helping to pay off the mortgage (if you'd have one). 

Not only should you be taking into strong consideration your own health, abilities, resources, etc. and the condition if your spouse but also who would take care of the farm if you were to pass? Would it be a burden to them if you were to leave a farm in their hands? Even if all animals would end up going to slaughter, sold to other farms or included in the 'package' if the farm were sold - all this takes time - so during that process would the person in charge be able to come immediately to feed and care for livestock, whilst coping with grieving and arranging legal/financial priorities?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

o&itw said:


> Fordy, I split firewood for fun... about 4 chords a year. I enjoy physical labor. The Y is of no use. I am probably not going to be able to get in a pickup basketball game.. and I find it hard to work at a treadmill or something that gives no immediate reward. I have already been to all the places I want to go (and could afford) Going places was always more about meeting new people than the sites, anyway. Had an opportunity to spend a week in Athens 5 or so years ago..... had a great time talking with people, never even made it to the Parthenon.
> 
> 
> 
> We have been debt free for most of our 45 years together


................I understand the meaning you're trying to convey ! I'll try to explain the difference between "working hard" and "working out"..........my analysis of working hard is that you use whatever capacity of strength that you were born with and developed as you grew into an adult . Different jobs require some percentage of your maximum strength.........such as chopping wood ! As we age our maximum strength declines over time , and we become less active and our physical body can't regen itself from an injury at 60 like it could at 30 ! Working hard , in my opinion does NOT , do anything to offset the loss of native strength . IN fact , some folks have a very hard time accepting the loss of their ability to do 'whatever' like they did when they were in their Prime . 
.................Working out , at the YMCA , DOES help the body to not only offset the loss of native strength it can also actually increase the muscular strength IF a person works out atleast 3 times a week on a regular basis . As an example , there are numerous studies that show , when old folks start 'Pumping iron' in a gym under the direction of a trainer , all kinds of positive , documentable increases in both muscular strength and Bone Mass , OCCUR ! For instance , they have taken a group of 70 to 80 year females , who have never worked out at all , put them on a controlled and monitored weight lifting program and , they increased their strength , and their bone mass as well . Just because 'WE' are old doesn't mean our bodies won't respond to working out . For those that decided to participate in a well designed lifting program their overall physiology and sense of well being will be positively reinforced . IT isn't instant gratification , it is a process of making small gains , over time and sticking with the program to see how far a body can improve their health and strength . , fordy


----------



## greenmcdonalds (Oct 30, 2006)

Not to be a downer, but u never going to know how your body is going to work in later years. I have a lady pt. 80yrs. old, we was sitting on the porch talking, 4hrs. later she will never get out of bed again. My 94 yr. old pt. is still asking when is her life going to end. Nothing is wrong with her, but bad knee. She is out gardening everyday and carts 40lbs bags of dirt around. The first one was a school teacher for 44yrs. and the other a farmer. I know sitting all day hurts your life a lot. My mom never did anything outside and all her jobs were in a office sitting. Her knees and hips had to be replaced and she is on 5 high blood pressure meds. Plus she had a stroke last year. My point here , any kind of exercise is great for your body.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

You can't really KNOW what the future holds. We are farmers and right now we are both dealing with health issues. We have eaten healthy all our lives and basically have lived well. However what happens happens. No one can predict!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

you have to set yourself up for when you aren't as tough . pushing a mower can be replaced by a rideing mower . having a good loading shoot attached to the pig pen to let them walk into the truck instead of pushing and dragging . a nice milking stall in the barn , my troy built tiller is much easyer to run than a front tine (it would be better if I had less rocky soil) with larger acerage your tractor and equipment can do what it was made for make life easyer on you my old big case without power steering sits a lot now and the little massey with power sterring and easyer to clim up on works more square baleing hay is no more with a big round bailer and the tractor lifting the hay now . feeding the beef steer grain by hand makes him follow a bucket right into the loading shoot now that the cowboy days are past . it was hard for me to adsept that age had made me less tough than I once was but thinking ahead and a little more prepping and things get done safely also keep a cell phone with you .I do just in case . don't be to proud to seek help on bigger jobs a younger paid hand can be a big help.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

All I can add is we were so busy working we didn't see health problems arising and sneaking up on us! My husband comes from long lived people and has had family members live to 85 to 98 yrs despite health problems. I came from poor genectics and all my family are dead except for 3 cousins , 3 children and two grand children! All the dead died prematurly. I have worked hard to avoid heredity diseases like diabetas . high blood sugar, bad cholesterol and a fatty liver and struggle despite a healthy diet.Right now everything is under control. Now I have a problem that developed in my foot making it hard to walk. I wish we had planned better for when we got older. We were just so busy living and never expected health to change at 67 and 68 yrs! So be warned! Anything can happen!


----------

